

Hackodex.com - Chatroulette for Hackers - rajan_chandi
http://www.hackodex.com

======
bodegajed
Awesome idea. Poorly executed design though and I see a chicken and egg
problem. How do you plan on solving this?

~~~
rajan_chandi
Thank you. We're just building this for connecting hackers. It seems to be
getting attention...approached 100 users in 3 hours. We'll figure something.
What's ur suggestion?

------
icode
1) Chat doesnt work here. Im on Firefox 7.01

2) I see a guy and he looks like hes chatting with someone. So I probably see
the wrong stream?

3) When I switch, only the text switches. The video stream stays the same.

In other words: Nothing works.

~~~
rajan_chandi
It works differently. It is not face 2 face chat. It is like you're checking
out other people when other people are checking out other people.

If you like them and their project and technology - you write them an email.
We'll add phone call feature later.

Chatroulette is good but people don't like to be passed on. There is some
negativity that we don't want on our site.

Thank you for your detailed review and feedback.

------
rajan_chandi
MVP is ready.

The idea is to connect hackers with an intent of building something cool
together by complementing skills.

We believe if this gets adoption - It can double the number of new companies
created every year.

We'll love your feedback.

~~~
tfb
Doesn't seem to work at all for me on Chrome 15 on Windows 7, so I suspect it
isn't working for pretty much everyone else.

~~~
ThePawnBreak
It's working for me on Chrome 15 on Windows 7.

~~~
rajan_chandi
Thank you. It is a little different from chatroulette. It is about check out
other people and not one on one chat. If you like them and their stuff - you
email them. We'll add video phone feature soon. Cheers.

------
rajan_chandi
Please note that - Hireplug facilitates checking out the hackers that will
matter to u based on ur project, skills etc.

The video will be served if they're actually active.

if they're not live - you can still send them an email.

------
m3znaric1337
I cant use enter to send msg, my name is empty (<>),...

~~~
rajan_chandi
It takes name from your email that you enter in the first form. e.g.
name@gmail.com will be presented as <name> in the chat. This helps us
associate someone with a semi real identity of the person in the form of
email.

------
cyphersanctus
Oh :( Doesnt work on the ipad.

~~~
rajan_chandi
Sorry. It's Adobe/Apple war...that doesn't let us serve you. apologies.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Given that Flash only works properly on desktop Windows, it's not really an
"Apple vs Adobe" thing.

~~~
rajan_chandi
We'll make it work. We are just getting started with Hackodex. It would be fun
to connect hackers in real-time to build something cool.

------
iapi
cool it works for me i saw a white and green tshit hacker !

~~~
rajan_chandi
I am excited to read this :)

------
suivix
I'm on my Droid X and I don't see anything. Oh well.

~~~
rajan_chandi
At this point, we are supporting Desktops. We look forward to support mobile
devices in future.

